# Deca without BB



## Bennji (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

New to this forum just thought you guys might be able to help me out.

I'm in Australia and have found it impossible to source BB but have been told Deca should be fine without it.

Would I be fine making home brew deca 200mg with 5% BA without using BB?

Is 5%ba the right amount?


Cheers in advance

Benji


----------

